# 1987 WTB/Trek Team Picture Thread



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Obviously, there's been a big influx of these 1987 WTB/Trek Team bikes lately so ECS asked to start a thread and with CCMDoc to ShawnW.'s October 1987 Mountain Bike Action magazine, I've scanned some photos of them so we can all build identical bikes!  Those that have them or have information regarding them, post them up.

Mine is not ready for prime time. Still need to sort brakes, the front derailleur mount, and add a stubby to my fork but otherwise, I should have the other parts. I'll add a picture when done...in about a million years from now in Bike Completion Time.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

If there's a trek to have, these are it

I wanna see a line up of these and all the dropbar jellybeans together


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

What everybody's making counterfeits?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> If there's a trek to have, these are it
> I wanna see a line up of these and all the dropbar jellybeans together


That'd be cool. Definitely can be done...someday.



Fillet-brazed said:


> What everybody's making counterfeits?


Something like that.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

VRC has gone all Trek on us?

Sigh...

This is like bringing Hot Dogs to a BBQ competition. 

Slather it with sauce but it's still a Hot Dog.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Ductape just won the Internet


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

All you need is an Al Trek frame...and Speedmasters, a Potts stem. Oh and a Type 2 fork. No problem. Throw in a Cunningham post and some WTB hubs and you have a cheap replica.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Can Shawn and I start a thread for the genuine articles? And then have this as the replica thread? haha.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Jealousy...so ugly....


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

tductape said:


> VRC has gone all Trek on us?
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> ...


Now I want one of those Treks *AND* a hot dog!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Doc, thanks again for the magazine, and GOB thanks for posting. Now, give it back


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Good karma to good folk.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> Hey Doc, thanks again for the magazine, and GOB thanks for posting. Now, give it back


I was perusing all the articles...lots of JT! Must be why CCMDoc had it...or maybe it's for the hot dogs.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Can Shawn and I start a thread for the genuine articles? And then have this as the replica thread? haha.


Where did this replica notion come in?

Shawn's bike was not built for a WTB Trek team member.

FB, I don't know the story on yours other than it was used when you got it. Whose bike was it originally?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> i was perusing all the articles...lots of jt!


*whaaaaaatt?!?!?!?*


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Their were less than 20 of these made, and they were all called *WTB Treks.* They were custom built 1 at a time. They either went to a "Team Member" or a "Customer". It's as simple as that.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Customer bikes. There you go.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

G, thanks for the scan...bikes with toe clips on the cover, yay.


As far as the Trek frames go, and assuming even the "Team" bikes had factory serial numbers, I'd be curious to see if there's any logic to them.
My plain old red frame is 293522, and the white/blue one is 290709...anyone else care to share?



Steve


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Customer bikes. There you go.


You got a replica too? 

Do all the frames have press-fit BB's?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

So..

Who's was it?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> You got a replica too?


Paying customer, just like you.



Fillet-brazed said:


> Do all the frames have press-fit BB's?


Did you have your eyes closed while you were picking yours up?

Show us the 1987 toggle cam that came on your bike.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Guess I'll settle a hot dog. I'm betting there's a chance I can get an original 1916 Coney Island Nathan's rather than a replica.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Paying customer, just like you.
> 
> Did you have your eyes closed while you were picking yours up?
> 
> Show us the 1987 toggle cam that came on your bike.


I didn't get mine from Mark. I got mine complete from a former WTB employee but supposedly was a Team bike. Mine came missing one RC arm so rigged up a Suntour on right side until Steve P gave me a right arm.

But seriously, do the other frames have press fit BB's? Mines got special work done under the BB as well which looks like Charlie's work, but I have yet to ask him.

Is that my photo DC? Mark took me up there to the secret stash (and I apparently didn't look to closely at the BB's  ). Rumpfy, weren't you with me that day?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> But seriously, do the other frames have press fit BB's? Mines got special work done under the BB as well. Looks like Charlie's work, but I have yet to ask him.
> Is that my photo DC? Mark took me up there to the secret stash. Rumpfy, weren't you with me that day?


You're losin' it man. Its actually my photo. I'm going to go Charlie Kelly on your asses for not giving me photo credit.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You're losin' it man. Its actually my photo. I'm going to go Charlie Kelly on your asses for not giving me photo credit.


I didn't post it, man!  haha. I went Mark's twice (once without you) so wasn't sure if that was the day you were with me. Not sure if I even took a photo of those to be honest.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I didn't post it, man!  haha. I went Mark's twice (once without you) so wasn't sure if that was the day you were with me. Not sure if I even took a photo of those to be honest.


TD for photo stealing, you for even starting to think it was a photo you took! 

We went by after a Mill Valley Swap or maybe a Fairfax Fat Tire Festival. I thought you'd bought one of the frames from him that day.

We should all check to see which frames have Grease Guard ports under the BB.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

FB, mine has the press fit BB with a Grease Guard, What other work was done on your BB, have any pics of this work? Also, Mark did all the BB prep and installations.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> you for even starting to think it was a photo you took!


Well I knew DC hadn't been there, the hermit-recluse.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rumpfy said:


> you're losin' it man. Its actually my photo. I'm going to go charlie kelly on your asses for not giving me photo credit.


fight! Fight!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> FB, mine has the press fit BB with a Grease Guard, What other work was done on your BB, have any pics of this work? Also, Mark did all the BB prep and installations.


Frankly I'm a bit scared to post. There will be 20 replicas of it next week.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Obviously, there's been a big influx of these 1987 WTB/Trek Team bikes lately so ECS asked to start a thread and with CCMDoc to ShawnW.'s October 1987 Mountain Bike Action magazine, I've scanned some photos of them so we can all build identical bikes!  Those that have them or have information regarding them, post them up.
> 
> Mine is not ready for prime time. Still need to sort brakes, the front derailleur mount, and add a stubby to my fork but otherwise, I should have the other parts. I'll add a picture when done...in about a million years from now in Bike Completion Time.
> 
> ...


Now i want to read the shoot out.. Should i worry?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Well I knew DC hadn't been there, the hermit-recluse.


LOL!

He has been to more Keyesvilles than you though...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

So amusing.....In multiple posts over nearly a decade the Illuminati bash Trek production bikes then they proudly lift them to the podium as equal to their other Holy Grail in competition amongst themselves.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> So amusing.....In multiple posts over nearly a decade the Illuminati bash Trek production bikes then they proudly lift them to the podium as equal to their other Holy Grail in competition amongst themselves.


I've had mine for a decade, but thanks for the compliments.

Sometimes race teams race on stuff that is maybe not cream of the crop or their first choice. But the fact remains, it's a bad ass old race bike full of nostalgia and way cool. But beauty is always in the eye of the beholder. Even for replicas.  haha


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> So amusing.....In multiple posts over nearly a decade the Illuminati bash Trek production bikes then they proudly lift them to the podium as equal to their other Holy Grail in competition amongst themselves.


lol


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> lol


double lol! It's certainly not my grail bike but looking forward to testing it out to see how it rides compared to my other bikes. I also agree with FB right above. ^

In case anybody want to give me one for Charlie Kelly prices, my only remaining grail bike is a Series II Breezer. Sadly, one went through my hands a few years ago.... sniff sniff.

I also think the "competition" is just friends joshing each other.... Or that's what I believe it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> I also think the "competition" is just friends joshing each other.... Or that's what I believe it is. :thumbsup:


This ^^


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> double lol! It's certainly not my grail bike but looking forward to testing it out to see how it rides compared to my other bikes. I also agree with FB right above. ^
> 
> In case anybody want to give me one for Charlie Kelly prices, my only remaining grail bike is a Series II Breezer. Sadly, one went through my hands a few years ago.... sniff sniff.
> 
> I also think the "competition" is just friends joshing each other.... Or that's what I believe it is. :thumbsup:


haha. Of course it is. Good stuff. And my joshing immediately told me that DC recently made a purchase.  I can read that guy like a book.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> So amusing.....In multiple posts over nearly a decade the Illuminati bash Trek production bikes then they proudly lift them to the podium as equal to their other Holy Grail in competition amongst themselves.


Even Porsche collectors enjoy a hopped up yugo now and then?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

hollister said:


> even porsche collectors hate getting blown off the road by a mustang with a handling kit.?


fify


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I can read that guy like a book.


No, because I e-mailed you a couple of weeks ago asking about Trek seatpost sizes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Just to get back to talking about the bikes... got some pictures today.

Front derailleur plate anchoring bolt holes


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

How cool is that!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks nice so far G....

Does your frame have the press fit BB?

Is that silicone in the mounting holes for the front derailleur?

Odd that your serial number is stamped around the edge of the BB shell...I think both of my 8000's have the # stamped right to left across the shell....wonder how the others are stamped?



Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Grease Guard ports = definitely press fit.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Serial numbers for reference, would be cool to see what other number are out there if anyone else is comfortable sharing...


White/Blue: 290709
Red: 293522

Looks like G' s is: 298574

All three numbers fall into 1987 production according to Vintage Trek Website.




Steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll play Steve. 290137


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Looks nice so far G....
> 
> Does your frame have the press fit BB?
> 
> ...


Yes, that looks like what's going on with the braze-on bolt holes. The material is pretty soft and silicone seems likely. Press fit BB.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

shawnw said:


> I'll play Steve. 290137


Thanks Shawn. Is yours stamped on the edge like G' s, or left to right in the front?

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Serial #: 290078

My serial number is stamped in the middle, not along the edge like GOB's.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry Rumpfy, that makes yours a replica.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Sorry Rumpfy, that makes yours a replica.


Rumpfy will have to destroy it at the top of Mt Tam..


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Rumpfy will have to destroy it at the top of Mt Tam..


I will bring the sawzall and the caldron to melt it down.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

....


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> ....


Tough crowd....guess somebody has to be the beta since Stan doesn't come around anymore. 

Back on track though...still waiting for someone to post a few pics of the Trek/WTB team in action from back in the day....there must be some out there...

Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Back on track though...still waiting for someone to post a few pics of the Trek/WTB team in action from back in the day....there must be some out there...
> Steve


I believe there are a few in the MBA issue that's featured in this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/inside-pros-bike-wtb-trek-895132.html

Maybe the mag's owner will post them


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Heard back from Skip at Vintage-Trek.com (awesome site)...thought I'd share:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello Steve -

Thanks for your emails and the kind words. Sorry to be so slow in replying.

I am not familiar with the WTB/Trek team or bikes. But then - I am a road bike type of guy.

With numbers of this format, Trek assigned the numbers sequentially, to whatever frame runs were ready for serialization. Unfortunately, the run data that Trek Tech support sent me ends at 279985. There was only one run of 8000s in 1986, 87 each, in 20" frame size. I wonder if these are the first of the WTB/Trek bikes?

You might ask Jeff Archer at this site: MOMBAT: Trek Bicycles History

If you get some info about the team and the bikes, please let me know.

Cheers,

Skip
Vintage-Trek.com

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

" There was only one run of 8000s in 1986, 87 each, in 20" frame size."

While we are on the subject, as I recall these were painted camouflage, like the V1-Pro helmet of that era. That would be a cool bike to see if someone can manage to locate one. Trek HQ maybe?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> " There was only one run of 8000s in 1986, 87 each, in 20" frame size."
> 
> While we are on the subject, as I recall these were painted camouflage, like the V1-Pro helmet of that era. That would be a cool bike to see if someone can manage to locate one. Trek HQ maybe?


A camo 8000 sold on euro Ebay a while back...pretty sure if you Google image search it wil pop up.
It was pretty cool looking.

Steve


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> " There was only one run of 8000s in 1986, 87 each, in 20" frame size."
> 
> While we are on the subject, as I recall these were painted camouflage, like the V1-Pro helmet of that era. That would be a cool bike to see if someone can manage to locate one. Trek HQ maybe?


Just found this:
1987 Trek 8000 XT mountain bike | Classic Cycle Bainbridge Island Kitsap County


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

There you go. That was actually once owned by a friend of mine, Jeff Groman. Maybe he was the one that told me about these in the first place, but I never knew he actually had this.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

These frames all broke at the seat collar if they had any miles on them at all. There is one in this pile from today. 
Derby.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

I know that some were painted by Trek and some by Steve P...slight differences on where the fade of blue went to.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

PiasRoller said:


> I know that some were painted by Trek and some by Steve P...slight differences on where the fade of blue went to.


Steve's blue is slightly lighter, longer fade transition.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

All the way from France.....



Any progress on those West Coast builds?

Steve


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

are there more available?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Go ECS!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> All the way from France.....
> 
> Any progress on those West Coast builds?


Nice! I'll need something like that at some point too.

There has actually been some glacier like progress. I should have an update in a few weeks.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I need one of those too.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Istill need to get a stubby brazed. Once that's done, I have most of the parts except a FD.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Any progress on the West coast builds? 

Let's see some pics.



Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I got the fork sized up and stubby set. I need the stem painted before things can start going together. 
Biggest hurdles are the WTB wheelset and FD and the bracket you posted above.
I have a DA/RM-20 wheelset that can fill the space for the time being. 130mm spacing kinda sucks.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

It's been a long Winter on the East coast...any of you warm weather West coasters made any progress on your WTB builds?

Would love to see some pics to keep me warm.


Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> It's been a long Winter on the East coast...any of you warm weather West coasters made any progress on your WTB builds?
> Would love to see some pics to keep me warm
> Steve


I cleared one of the more difficult hurdles getting the fork matched up to the frame correctly. I need to hang more parts on it to justify an 'update' pic. Soon my friend...soon.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I cleared one of the more difficult hurdles getting the fork matched up to the frame correctly. I need to hang more parts on it to justify an 'update' pic. Soon my friend...soon.


Cool. Looking forward to the pics.

Maybe you can get those other West Coast slackers motivated.

I'm thinking about building up my blue/white frame, and planning what I want it to end up like, but have a couple projects ahead of it for now.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It should be known that not all of the bikes are starting from the same point. Some are a mismatch of frame/fork/stem and need parts fabricated.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> It should be known that not all of the bikes are starting from the same point. Some are a mismatch of frame/fork/stem and need parts fabricated.


I'm sure that's a big factor in the progress reports....not like they can just hit the B.I.N. on eBay for the needed parts, or jump to the head of Steve Pott's request line.

Just thought I'd bump up the thread to beg for some pics. 

Would still be cool to find some pics of the WTB Team bikes in action if anyone has them.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

If you show too much interest, I will just send you my frame/fork/stem and let you deal with it...and a bill.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> If you show too much interest, I will just send you my frame/fork/stem and let you deal with it...and a bill.


Haha, I'm guessing you're much better equipped to finish it than I am, and I'm pretty sure the bill would be substantial.

Steve


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> It should be known that not all of the bikes are starting from the same point. Some are a mismatch of frame/fork/stem and need parts fabricated.


duly noted, but still a slacker, regardless.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

On this yes, but I just posted a complete of completed bikes in 2015 Projects. Mind you, one of them took 7 years to complete.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Why does it seem like we've had this discussion before?

On a related note, progress for me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Why does it seem like we've had this discussion before?
> 
> On a related note, progress for me.


We have. I know what needs to be done for mine.

I've got my direct FD mount too.

Whoooo will be the first to finish!?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Why does it seem like we've had this discussion before?
> 
> On a related note, progress for me.
> 
> View attachment 971765


did we? I'm having a brain farkas. (I got that piece too, except I got just the one. thanks for the heads up ecs!)



Rumpfy said:


> Frame has regular RC mounts, fork has CC/SP mounts? Or does your fork have regular RC mounts and you only have one sleeve from your DKG Speedmasters?


I have to figure everything out. I seem to have blocked out this whole heavy project from my memory banks.



Rumpfy said:


> whoooo will be the first to finish!?


not me. I still dont' have the FD.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm just gonna slap some STX-RC on there and call it a day.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I have some sweet Alivio I will send your way......


----------



## TimothyGrass (Mar 28, 2015)

New here, and no team pics, but....I picked this one up on ebay a couple years ago and had no idea of what it was at the time...just thought it looked cool! I've been meaning to get over to Classic Cycles on Bainbridge (from earlier in the thread) and get the two bikes together! Any idea of just how many of these bike are still around?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TimothyGrass said:


> New here, and no team pics, but....I picked this one up on ebay a couple years ago and had no idea of what it was at the time...just thought it looked cool! I've been meaning to get over to Classic Cycles on Bainbridge (from earlier in the thread) and get the two bikes together! Any idea of just how many of these bike are still around?


Standard issue Trek Composites like yours? Probably tens of thousands. Nothing very rare about it.
WTB/Team Trek bikes (even though the frame is the same), probably a couple dozen.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Pretty sure they didn't make very many of those first year bikes with the camo paint. You need the matching Bell V-1 pro to go with it! Very cool.

As a recall, Charlie Cunningham was consulted on these bikes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> As I recall, Charlie Cunningham was consulted on these bikes.


That is correct.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That is correct.


so

What is the deal with the Camo ones?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

cursivearmy said:


> What is the deal with the Camo ones?


Others may know the history better, especially if they sold Trek in those days. My understanding is that these Camo bikes were from the first year of production for bonded aluminum. Charlie was involved in the frame design. That same year WTB did their run of ~20 Team frames with reamed out bottom brackets to accept GG bearings and the special tab to mount a braze-on front derailleur.

How'd a do FB?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Others may know the history better, especially if they sold Trek in those days. My understanding is that these Camo bikes were from the first year of production for bonded aluminum. Charlie was involved in the frame design. That same year WTB did their run of ~20 Team frames with reamed out bottom brackets to accept GG bearings and the special tab to mount a braze-on front derailleur.
> 
> How'd a do FB?


 what's the deal> cartridge x bearings&axle BB.. I know cartridge is plugandplay, lot easier on the mechanic but there is no free lunch.. so what do we miss?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bumping to motivate you lazy west-coasters.



Would still be awesome to see some vintage pics of the WTB team bikes in action if anyone has them, or maybe a list of team riders so we can chase them down for info.




Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Bumping to motivate you lazy west-coasters.
> 
> Would still be awesome to see some vintage pics of the WTB team bikes in action if anyone has them, or maybe a list of team riders so we can chase them down for info.
> 
> Steve


Haha, I need to get off my ass and get that thing built. I have an excuse! (see other thread)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

My excuse is Charlie has my brakes at his workshop.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Story: The Vintage MTB: 1987 WTB Team Trek

From this:









To this:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

YAY! 


Eric wins...and the bike looks fantastic!

How about some nice detail shots?



Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> YAY!
> 
> Eric wins...and the bike looks fantastic!
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Diiiid ya not click on the link? Lots of pics!
The Vintage MTB: 1987 WTB Team Trek

Or do you want more than that? 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/rumpfy/albums/72157675667651815


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice work.

So you cut the steerer short, brazed in a stem stub, had it painted, had the stem painted, found a bracket for the front derailleur, made a seatpost, polished and anodized a set of unfinished WTB brake arms, and assembled the bike. Nice!

I can't imagine why I'm having so much trouble getting mine done.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Nice work.
> 
> So you cut the steerer short, brazed in a stem stub, had it painted, had the stem painted, found a bracket for the front derailleur, made a seatpost, polished and anodized a set of unfinished WTB brake arms, and assembled the bike. Nice!
> 
> I can't imagine why I'm having so much trouble getting mine done.


Ha! Not quite.

The fork steerer was cut, re-threaded, and a new stub added. 
Potts stem painted to match. 
I have the bracket for the FD but opted for the endless band XT.
Suntour XC post
Stock Speedmaster Rollercams (though VintageMTBworkship did help me swap bushings since the post size for the rear brakes is different from the fork).

If you're planning to go the full monty on yours...yes, you have some hurdles ahead of you. I'm sure you have plenty of free time!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow, that took some time, but that is a beautiful Trek (thought I'd never say that), what's the deal with the 3 other frames? Not that I have a single part that would be correct on one...though maybe this Sunday I'll scare some up at the swap as my bank account goes into the red.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh sorry, I didn't see the link, I'll read the back story..


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks man. Diiiid ya not click on the link? Lots of pics!
> The Vintage MTB: 1987 WTB Team Trek
> 
> Or do you want more than that?
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/rumpfy/albums/72157675667651815


some of us aren't link clickers.  That one photo is AWESOME though and sated me enough.  The valves make me sad.



DoubleCentury said:


> Nice work.
> 
> So you cut the steerer short, brazed in a stem stub, had it painted, had the stem painted, found a bracket for the front derailleur, made a seatpost, polished and anodized a set of unfinished WTB brake arms, and assembled the bike. Nice!
> 
> I can't imagine why I'm having so much trouble getting mine done.


ha! exactly!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> some of us aren't link clickers.  That one photo is AWESOME though and sated me enough.  The valves make me sad.
> ha! exactly!


I know, link clicking is hard. I just wanted to have all of my work showcased in one place because ego.

Valves make me sad too. Would you believe they were straight when I rolled out of the driveway!?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> though maybe this Sunday I'll scare some up at the swap as my bank account goes into the red.


You don't think the hardcores with deep pockets will be there before you?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

girlonbike said:


> some of us aren't link clickers.


I've been meaning to talk to you about that GOB.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks man. Diiiid ya not click on the link? Lots of pics!
> The Vintage MTB: 1987 WTB Team Trek
> 
> Or do you want more than that?
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/rumpfy/albums/72157675667651815


Ok, clicked the links.....

now I love it even more!

Fantastic build E., and fantastic photos.

Was the small WTB head tube decal so it wouldn't overshadow the Trek brand?

I see a nice touch of dirt accumulated at key points, so it has been ridden (props), how was the ride on platforms without clips and straps?
Sometimes I feel like the only guy on Earth who still uses clips offroad.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've been meaning to talk to you about that GOB.


Yo!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Ok, clicked the links.....
> 
> now I love it even more!
> 
> ...


You're not. DC and....ummmm the real purists do!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> You're not. DC and....ummmm the real purists do!


I took too much flak at Keyesville riding an 83 Breezer with SPDs, so I used full hiking boots and Union pedals on Pearl. You get use to it and there is lots of Hike a Bike.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Rumpfy said:


> You don't think the hardcores with deep pockets will be there before you?


I'm betting on it, I'll be picking through the pitiful left overs and digging through the dumpster. I'm bringing the Lobster and will see who wants to take a ride after to soothe their wallets...oh and and yes a bit of a ride report on the Trek?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Ok, clicked the links.....
> now I love it even more!
> Fantastic build E., and fantastic photos.
> Was the small WTB head tube decal so it wouldn't overshadow the Trek brand?
> ...


Thanks man. I'm happy with how the bike and photos came out. 
Not sure on the HT decal.
It's actually never been ridden (aside from around the neighborhood). Any dirt is from frame storage.
I can give up all riding amenities except clipless pedals!



Mr. Claus said:


> I'm betting on it, I'll be picking through the pitiful left overs and digging through the dumpster. I'm bringing the Lobster and will see who wants to take a ride after to soothe their wallets...oh and and yes a bit of a ride report on the Trek?


You, me and Lee so far. 
No plans to ride the Trek at the moment. Still need to finish the Onyx shake down and the Phoenix and Stumpy Epic are close behind.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

You, me and Lee so far. 
No plans to ride the Trek at the moment. Still need to finish the Onyx shake down and the Phoenix and Stumpy Epic are close behind.[/QUOTE]

Should be a fun day all around, hopefully someone else jumps in on the ride, preferably a slowish-poke like me...I don't want to be the only one in between a Phoenix and Yo duel, collateral damage as it were. dig it


----------

